
Introducing iOS Web Debugging for VS Code on Windows and Mac - sagadotworld
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdiagnostics/2016/08/22/introducing-ios-web-debugging-for-vs-code-on-windows-and-mac/
======
cyberferret
You know, if 10 years ago someone had bet me that one day Microsoft would be
the darling of the startup world, mainly for their embracing of the open
source community and the linux movement, for supporting development on Apple
devices, and for a kick a __editor... I would have plonked down a wad of cash
while laughing hard at them.

And I would have lost a lot of cash...

The ONLY reason I still use Safari on my Mac is to do web debugging of my
hybrid (Ionic) apps. If I can do it all within VS Code, then it has just
become my best argument to complete my triple jump from Sublime -> Atom -> VS
Code.

~~~
pedalpete
Darling of the start-up world is probably a bit much. I see very few
developers running any Microsoft tools, and they still slag Microsoft for
quality (which I have to admit is somewhat an issue still).

I think they are taking some good steps, some missteps, and it will be another
generation before the early days of microsoft are forgotten.

~~~
cyberferret
Point taken, but you have to admit that the surge from Atom (which _was_ the
darling of startups everywhere) to VS Code in the past few months has been a
stampede.

I never really had issues with Atom until co-incidentally today, when I had to
open a large log file, and Atom kept crashing without being able to open it.
VS Code opened it in 2 seconds and I could scroll around it blitzingly fast.

Given that both are built on the Electron engine, I have to say the VS Code
seems like it has been architected better to handle large files.

~~~
pedalpete
Actually, I didn't know there had been a surge to VS Code. I haven't noticed
anybody at my work using it except for me. Lots of Atom around, but maybe the
winds are changing.

~~~
cyberferret
I am just going by my totally unscientific analysis of HN posts lately. Almost
any thread talking about Atom updates or announcements seem to be flooded with
"Oh, I've switched to VS Code and it is better..." type comments.

As opposed to about 12 months ago when most Sublime or editor threads were
peppered with "Have you seen Atom? It's the antz pantz..." stuff.

------
eriknstr
>Today debugging web sites running on iOS devices are limited to a subset of
developers, as the Safari Web Inspector (Safari DevTools) requires an instance
of desktop Safari which only is available for MacOS users.

That's not true. I have debugged web sites running on iOS devices using
Chromium and ios_webkit_debug_proxy [0] running on Fedora 23.

I find it strange that they made this claim since they are even using the ios-
webkit-debug-proxy project themselves.

[0]: [https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-
proxy](https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-proxy)

~~~
zspitzer
Firefox already has this bundled in the developer edition and installable as
an option for the normal version, it's called WebIDE
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/Valence](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Tools/Valence)

------
refrigerator
Switched to VS Code from Sublime about a week ago and I'm absolutely loving
it. Hope to see them pushing the envelope with more features like this!

~~~
lawnchair_larry
How is VS Code better? I quickly switched back to Sublime. Severely lacking in
features, and I don't get why anyone would want to use chrome as a basic text
editor.

------
tomcam
There is a God!

~~~
jasonkostempski
Overlord

